# Finally shot a photographer's wedding!



## TheoGraphics (Apr 9, 2013)

I was contacted by a fellow photographer about covering his wedding, and couldn't be happier with how it turned out. It's pretty great when the couple who is planning the wedding knows exactly what will look good when photographed! Beautiful details and scenery everywhere - I loved shooting this one!


You can see the full set, as well as read more about the wedding day, on *my BLOG!*


1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11




12




13




14




15




16




17




18




19




20




21




22




23




24




25


----------



## tirediron (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice set.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 9, 2013)

it does look like a nice set. way to many to look through for any C&C purposes if that was what you were looking for, but definitely  a nice set.


----------



## aonavy (Apr 9, 2013)

Great set!

Th facts hes 5 inches shorter makes it just that much better.

Good work


----------



## aonavy (Apr 9, 2013)

oh yeah,
the last one head me look twice. I didnt realize he had the flash in his hand. nice work


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 9, 2013)

That's some really nice work.

Nice job!


----------



## MK3Brent (Apr 9, 2013)

aonavy said:


> oh yeah,
> the last one head me look twice. I didnt realize he had the flash in his hand. nice work


You'll see it a lot, it's a fairly popular shot. Simple do to as well. 

I like them, I like the tones.

My favorite couple were the pocket watch to wrist watch photos, I like the symbolism.


----------



## ChrisCalvin (Apr 11, 2013)

nice photos +

_________________________________
Chris Photography Names


----------



## nickzou (Apr 12, 2013)

These are great!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 13, 2013)

Damn good set.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 13, 2013)

Here's one of the behind the scenes shots from the Bridal shoot. YOu should add it to your blog. 




Picture 171 theo ground by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------



## jake337 (Apr 13, 2013)

#16 will be loved forever!!!!!  Ultra classic right there.


----------



## TheoGraphics (Apr 15, 2013)

DiskoJoe said:


> Here's one of the behind the scenes shots from the Bridal shoot. YOu should add it to your blog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome shot! ill have to post this one up today. thanks for sharing it!


----------



## UnknownBro (Apr 16, 2013)

nice pix.  LOL at height difference.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 16, 2013)

very nice, they will cherish those for sure!


----------



## samm (Apr 20, 2013)

Awsome job ,well done on the wedding shoot .:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TheoGraphics (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks Samm!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Excellent!  That groom definitely married UP.  :mrgreen:  Tall bride...


----------



## jake337 (Apr 26, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Excellent!  That groom definitely married UP.  :mrgreen:  Tall bride...




That's why #16 is so great.  I would enlarge that as big as possible and send it to them for free!!  But you own a business so that wouldn't be in your best interest I guess.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 26, 2013)

One of the things that make these sooooo nice is that all the light tones look so clean.
That is probably due to proper exposure at decent ISOs for the sensor.

Really nice.


----------



## memphisgreg (May 2, 2013)

Great job, would have loved to have that type of scenery to work with... Really helps make a job easier when you have ambiance.  Love the tone on the group pictures.  Great exposure.


----------



## TheoGraphics (May 10, 2013)

i appreciate the kind words, guys. `


----------



## ktan7 (May 14, 2013)

Wow. These are beautiful! Great work!


----------



## amolitor (Jun 13, 2013)

The bridal group popped out at me, since so many of these things just have everyone in a row. Which is traditional, but kind of sucks.


----------

